# Running a Boat in L. Michigan



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Decking on charter boats, chartering a few myself, is how I did it. 

I would say fishing with different guys, accomplished charter captains and tournament guys would be the best way.

I second the comment about knowing your electronics inside and out. Sadly I think you have to be willing to spend some money too, it takes tons of gear to be ready for anything.


----------

